# I'm gonna create my own Bulletproofing



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

I'll create a BP separator for my car seat from behind And to the right and also to the left drivers door area to separate myself and protect myself from a potential killer Pax. 

That Uber driver that was killed is what inspired me. The killer was cold. The Uber driver said 'Come on I have family". After shooting the Uber he even used her cashapp app and prolly sent himself some money. 

I'll be using Graphene to make it. It's legal to own a BP vest in my state. @Uber's Guber you need one in your market too. You got a risky market don't ya?


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

What if they shoot you in the head... ? Are you still fat?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Uberyouber said:


> What if they shoot you in the head... ? Are you still fat?


Did you miss I am trying to make a "Seperator"? Meaning it will cover my whole back area and head area and sides so they don't get around. I'll keep a camera and mic to talk with them.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Uberyouber said:


> What if they shoot you in the head... ? Are you still fat?











New lightweight material is stronger than steel


MIT chemical engineers have created a new material that is stronger than steel, as light as plastic, and can be easily manufactured in large quantities.




news.mit.edu


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> Did you miss I am trying to make a "Seperator"? Meaning it will cover my whole back area and head area and sides so they don't get around. I'll keep a camera and mic to talk with them.


How much does it cost? More than a Tiajuna Hooker ?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Uberyouber said:


> How much does it cost? More than a Tiajuna Hooker ?


You're not scared our comments are gonna be deleted you and I, for spillover? Bwoy you really are brave in this forum.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> You're not scared our comments are gonna be deleted you and I, for spillover? Bwoy you really are brave in this forum.


It's past her bed time...


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Uberyouber said:


> It's past her bed time...


There's more than just her


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> You're not scared our comments are gonna be deleted you and I, for spillover? Bwoy you really are brave in this forum.


At least you're not trying to deny it anymore.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Ya got about $5,000.00?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Why are you making your own vest instead of buying a commercial vest that has been tested to NIJ standards?

Unless you think yours will be better and you plan to test one by shooting it first, I would just buy a commercial vest.

And if you think yours is better you should start a bulletproof vest company.

I also bought some old expired panels for like $60 that are NIJ rated IIIA and shot them and they still performed to spec despite being expired. If trying to make your seat bulletproof I might invest in some of those to install in the seats.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> Ya got about $5,000.00?


I'll be using cheaply available materials


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

You cant put that as a partition. You got to be able to view behind you not to mention your passenger is not going to want to sit behind the black wall while you're driving. Come on man take this through before you even try to do this.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Why are you making your own vest instead of buying a commercial vest that has been tested to NIJ standards?
> 
> Unless you think yours will be better and you plan to test one by shooting it first, I would just buy a commercial vest.
> 
> ...


He wants a a hard wall between the front seat and back seat that's Bulletproof.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> You cant put that as a partition. You got to be able to view behind you not to mention your passenger is not going to want to sit behind the black wall while you're driving. Come on man take this through before you even try to do this.


I can draw it out but my drivers seat will have it around me and protecting head too. Some already make BP glass partitions. It won't obstruct the drivers view of rearview mirror. I'll get creative. I don't think pax mind sitting behind some BP glass that is separating them and driver. Side of me and behind me and my seat and head. No headshots this way.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> He wants a a hard wall between the front seat and back seat that's Bulletproof.


Murderopolis is getting crazy so am gonna come up with a transparent BP material to seperate myself. Even the left side drivers window will be covered, people have been found shot dead inside their cars in Minneapolis and downtown area too


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> Murderopolis is getting crazy so am gonna come up with a transparent BP material to seperate myself. Even the left side drivers window will be covered, people have been found shot dead inside their cars in Minneapolis and downtown area too


Or you could just not drive Uber/Lyft. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

New2This said:


> Or you could just not drive Uber/Lyft. 🤷‍♂️
> 
> View attachment 644044


I love my gigs and Murderopolis is crazy


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> I'll create a BP separator for my car seat from behind And to the right and also to the left drivers door area to separate myself and protect myself from a potential killer Pax.
> 
> That Uber driver that was killed is what inspired me. The killer was cold. The Uber driver said 'Come on I have family". After shooting the Uber he even used her cashapp app and prolly sent himself some money.
> 
> I'll be using Graphene to make it. It's legal to own a BP vest in my state. @Uber's Guber you need one in your market too. You got a risky market don't ya?


You can buy the old Ford police cars at auction.
A lot of them are bulletproofed in the doors & behind driver's seat.

Strip a few out and you could build a bullet proof tent.


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> I'll create a BP separator for my car seat from behind And to the right and also to the left drivers door area to separate myself and protect myself from a potential killer Pax.
> 
> That Uber driver that was killed is what inspired me. The killer was cold. The Uber driver said 'Come on I have family". After shooting the Uber he even used her cashapp app and prolly sent himself some money.
> 
> I'll be using Graphene to make it. It's legal to own a BP vest in my state. @Uber's Guber you need one in your market too. You got a risky market don't ya?











I think it's already been done!!


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Erik M said:


> View attachment 644048
> 
> I think it's already been done!!


But I'm gonna be using special lightweight BP material. It'll be funny the day a criminal pax tries shooting through it from behind


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> But I'm gonna be using special lightweight BP material. It'll be funny the day a criminal pax tries shooting through it from behind


Funny? Your funny farm funny bro.....


----------



## alibaba40 (Mar 7, 2020)

Graphene is almost as expensive as gold, and they'll happily steal your bulletproof system.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Soldiering said:


> Funny? Your funny farm funny bro.....


They'll be thinking it is a sneeze guard when it is actually BP vest and also acts as microbial guard.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

alibaba40 said:


> Graphene is almost as expensive as gold, and they'll happily steal your bulletproof system.


I'll use some other cheap materials. MIT just created polymer harder than Steele but lighter than plastic and can easily mass produced.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

alibaba40 said:


> Graphene is almost as expensive as gold, and they'll happily steal your bulletproof system.


Alibaba has materials too.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Soldiering said:


> Funny? Your funny farm funny bro.....


Keyword is tetrakaidecahedrons


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Ozzyoz said:


> Alibaba has materials too.


Looking for bargain materials from which to construct your body armor system seems like less than a good idea.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Looking for bargain materials from which to construct your body armor system seems like less than a good idea.


Nature provides you with everything you need. You can even 3D print stuff yourself FYI.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Ozzyoz said:


> Nature provides you with everything you need. You can even 3D print stuff yourself FYI.


Hand-crafted body armor is not a good idea.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Graphene is black. Blacker than tinted windows for your purpose. Sitting in a black box unable to see out is going to go wonderfully for your driving record...

Ozzy: Can I get a 4' x 8' sheet of graphine?
Home Depot clerk: Of what?
Oz: Graphene.
HD clerk over the intercom: Wa wa wa wa....
HD: Go back to the lumber department.

Ozzy: Can I get a 4' x 8' sheet of graphine?
HD Lumber Guy: I have 4' x 8' of melamine. That's it buddy.
Ozzy: Will it stop bullets?
HD: Yeah, you'll be Superman.
Ozzy: How much?
HD: $40.
Oz: I'll take it.

Oz, in the lumber yard: Can I get a hand picking this up? It weighs like 200 pounds.
HD guy, laughing: I though you were Superman.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Bullet proof plexiglass is 1.25" thick and costs $2500 for a 4x8’ sheet


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Atavar said:


> Bullet proof plexiglass is 1.25" thick and costs $2500 for a 4x8’ sheet








HYGARD Bullet Resistant 1.000" x 48" x 96" Sheet - Panels at ePlastics







www.eplastics.com


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> HYGARD Bullet Resistant 1.000" x 48" x 96" Sheet - Panels at ePlastics
> 
> 
> 
> ...








0001/1.250/ 49x 97/ UNCOATED BR /P - Bulletproof Plexiglass


A&C Plastics offers 0001/1.250/ 49x 97/ UNCOATED BR /P for order online, ready to ship to you. Order now for 2202.00




www.acplasticsinc.com


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

@Ozzyoz your head is thick and sloped the bullets will just ricochet off... Save your money.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> I'll use some other cheap materials. MIT just created polymer harder than Steele but lighter than plastic and can easily mass produced.





Ozzyoz said:


> Alibaba has materials too.


Buy some materials and send me a 12" sample of each. I'll be happy to test it's strength for you. I'll start with 9mm, then .45 acp, next we can try .357 mag, and Finally .500 S&W Mag. I'll even video it for you.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Buy some materials and send me a 12" sample of each. I'll be happy to test it's strength for you. I'll start with 9mm, then .45 acp, next we can try .357 mag, and Finally .500 S&W Mag. I'll even video it for you.


Is the .500 your carry gun?
I didnt like it too much
It wasnt any fun to shoot


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> Buy some materials and send me a 12" sample of each. I'll be happy to test it's strength for you. I'll start with 9mm, then .45 acp, next we can try .357 mag, and Finally .500 S&W Mag. I'll even video it for you.


Ok I'll either print my own material or buy it cheap from China. There is a special laminate that can be topped onto an acrylic or another lightweight but strong surface and voila you got at least 9mm stopping power. I'm doing researching, I'm becoming a chemist lol. Here in Murderopolis it's only a matter of time before I get robbed or shot at. A Somali Lyft driver was shot and killed in Southside and his passenger injured. Another Atlanta Lyft driver was shot and killed after his passenger exited as he was ending the ride. So realistically this industry a person needs the left side and right side and rear to be protected and hardened bulletproof clear material. The windshield should Ideally be a bulletproof one too. Minneapolis,. Chicago and Atlanta and Philadelphia are places where Lyft drivers got murdered. Washington DC had those young girls somehow steal the UberEats drivers car (don't even know how that happens unless they used gun to get him out of car) and then they speed off with him clinging to side and he ended up hitting a Barrier and dying.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> Ok I'll either print my own material or buy it cheap from China. There is a special laminate that can be topped onto an acrylic or another lightweight but strong surface and voila you got at least 9mm stopping power. I'm doing researching, I'm becoming a chemist lol. Here in Murderopolis it's only a matter of time before I get robbed or shot at. A Somali Lyft driver was shot and killed in Southside and his passenger injured. Another Atlanta Lyft driver was shot and killed after his passenger exited as he was ending the ride. So realistically this industry a person needs the left side and right side and rear to be protected and hardened bulletproof clear material. The windshield should Ideally be a bulletproof one too. Minneapolis,. Chicago and Atlanta and Philadelphia are places where Lyft drivers got murdered. Washington DC had those young girls somehow steal the UberEats drivers car (don't even know how that happens unless they used gun to get him out of car) and then they speed off with him clinging to side and he ended up hitting a Barrier and dying.


Man this is a dangerous job but
What are you gonna do drive an armored car?
You had the bulletproof baseball cap,
Get yourself a vest and call it a day.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Acrylic sheets or polymer sheets are made by pouring into a mold and then heated up to a certain temperature to solidify.

There's no way to print a three-quarter inch sheet like you're thinking. It has to be molded. If you're thinking like the printers that make like cell phone covers and things like that they put on their desktop, even those are thousands of dollars each somewhere in the neighborhood of $2,000 to $50,000.

Either way you're going to spend more than the vehicle is probably worth.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Is the .500 your carry gun?
> I didnt like it too much
> It wasnt any fun to shoot


I love shooting my .500, I have shot over 1000 rounds trough it in the 6 years I have owned it. I find it vey relaxing to shoot. I have since added a .50 AE Desert Eagle to the family, it is fun to shoot as well however it lacks the recoil I love from the .500. I am a recoil junkie I admit it.

My .500 is the 6.5" model with out a compensator. I have shot the longer barrel models with compensator and the 4" compensated model as well. Would love to get my hands on an affordable 2.5" non compensated model however I have yet to get my hands on that little hand cannon.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Man this is a dangerous job but
> What are you gonna do drive an armored car?
> You had the bulletproof baseball cap,
> Get yourself a vest and call it a day.


No i got a BP vest but not the cap lol. I was considering cap. But I think the clear lightweight bulletproof interior seperators are best.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> Oz, in the lumber yard: Can I get a hand picking this up? It weighs like 200 pounds.


PLUS: It might effect your gas mileage. Get a couple of whales in there and springs will break.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> PLUS: It might effect your gas mileage. Get a couple of whales in there and springs will break.


No I'll be light weight stuff. These days chemistry allows you to make lightweight hard stuff


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Geesh man lay off the crack pipe.

There are no lightweight materials that you can construct on your own to build this.

What you're talking about is a specialized unit that cost thousands of dollars to produce because they're all one of a kind. Why do you think it cost 10 to $50,000 to bulletproof a car in any Market? It's five grand just a bullet proof windows and those are flat pieces of glass.

While I appreciate your tenacity at trying to do this, don't you think if it was feasible and cheap enough for anybody to do more than you would have this installed or thinking about this on a scale that is actually feasible.?!


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> Geesh man lay off the crack pipe.
> 
> There are no lightweight materials that you can construct on your own to build this.
> 
> ...


Sorry but if you're talking to me can you reply the comment that made you see that I mentioned I'm working on lightweight material for stopping even 40 cal? Because if you do just a forum reply I don't know if you're talking to me. And don't call me crackhead you jackass. There is acrylic that combined with certain laminate will stop high caliber bullet


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> Geesh man lay off the crack pipe.
> 
> There are no lightweight materials that you can construct on your own to build this.
> 
> ...


FYI I can 3d print my own stuff and experiment. Am gonna be a chemist lol and if it succeeds I'll sell it online or in UP MARKETPLACE so y'all can buy it haha


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> FYI I can 3d print my own stuff and experiment. Am gonna be a chemist lol and if it succeeds I'll sell it online or in UP MARKETPLACE so y'all can buy it haha


Check the prices on printers there Ozzy. You'll spend 30 grand just for a big enough printer to print anything worthwhile


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> Check the prices on printers there Ozzy. You'll spend 30 grand just for a big enough printer to print anything worthwhile


There's $150 to $300 3d printers. Maybe I can come up with my own hard filament or purchase existing ones but I am researching lol. Or I can do what some gas stations do and have the illusion of bulletproof glass and even put a note on there that it is bulletproof similar to the fake Beware of Dog signs. A lot of people don't know gas stations take shortcuts from spending too much for real bulletproof glass by buying a thick plastic that looks and feels hard and gives illusion of BP glass.

Or i can order real acrylic lightweight bulletproofing from China Ali Ababa that sells them cheaper.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> Check the prices on printers there Ozzy. You'll spend 30 grand just for a big enough printer to print anything worthwhile


By higherself already gives me bulletproof via mystical means but I am doing this more as an experiment.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

largest 3d printers - Google Search




You might be better off with this


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> largest 3d printers - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Polycarbonate filament is strong, if I can print it in certain layers I think I can get a strong enough thing to stop a 9mm but not a 40cal. Maybe 🤔 I'll get creative with some multilayered stuff


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Polycarbonate print it is not clear its translucent


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> Polycarbonate print it is not clear its translucent


Translucent works too. They don't have to fully see me.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

All this work and money for $4 rides? 🤦‍♂️


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

New2This said:


> All this work and money for $4 rides? 🤦‍♂️


Gotta do it cheap so I don't spend much money and I need it so I don't see the afterlife for $4


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

New2This said:


> All this work and money for $4 rides? 🤦‍♂️


The $4 rides are actually the best because you go a short distance and make quick money as opposed to driving 40+ miles away to make $23


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Ozzyoz said:


> Polycarbonate filament is strong, if I can print it in certain layers I think I can get a strong enough thing to stop a 9mm but not a 40cal. Maybe 🤔 I'll get creative with some multilayered stuff


I see it now: Ozzy realizes how expensive replacement printer nozzles are after clogging three up with his "voodoo chemistry" filament and instead makes armor with 20 layers _Pringles chips_. It works because no gangsta can hit him while busting a gut laughing. Side benefit: Ozzy tastes great.

3 Days Later: Ozzy smells stale and is itchy like a mo-fo.

1 Month Later: Ozzy has his own YouTube fame as pro wrestler "Tribal Crunchmn," patented move "The Caveman Crunch," and does TV ads for DNA test kits in which he does indeed look like a caveman covered in Pringles.

🤣


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> I see it now: Ozzy realizes how expensive replacement printer nozzles are after clogging three up with his "voodoo chemistry" filament and instead makes armor with 20 layers _Pringles chips_. It works because no gangsta can hit him while busting a gut laughing. Side benefit: Ozzy tastes great.
> 
> 3 Days Later: Ozzy smells stale and is itchy like a ****.
> 
> ...


 nuclear destruction .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> I'll create a BP separator for my car seat from behind And to the right and also to the left drivers door area to separate myself and protect myself from a potential killer Pax.
> 
> That Uber driver that was killed is what inspired me. The killer was cold. The Uber driver said 'Come on I have family". After shooting the Uber he even used her cashapp app and prolly sent himself some money.
> 
> I'll be using Graphene to make it. It's legal to own a BP vest in my state. @Uber's Guber you need one in your market too. You got a risky market don't ya?


----------

